

If you applied to startup school, please put the same email in your profile - pg

We've made the startup school application reader import karma scores from News.YC, so we can consider karma as a factor.  (It is a meaningful one, because it shows your contributions are valued by your peers.)  It matches people based on email addresses, so if you have high karma on News.YC and you're applying to startup school, make sure the email addr in your profile is identical with the one you used in applying.<p>We've noticed people using forms like whatever (at) gmail in their profiles.  As well as making it impossible to match user accounts with applications, this isn't necessary, because your email addr isn't displayed to anyone except to you and editors.
======
wave
What if we already applied? Should we re-submit the application?

Here is the link for people who wants to apply:
<http://www.startupschool.org/>

~~~
jk4930
Your karma is 15 points... :)

~~~
samwise
16 with my help. enjoy

------
jl
Also, if you haven't heard from us with a yes/no by the end of the day on
3/27, please check your spam folder. Especially if you have a yahoo mail
account.

------
chaostheory
I kind of forgotten which email I used to apply. Is there a way to figure it
out?

~~~
pg
Now there is: try <http://news.ycombinator.com/testmail>

Here's the source, btw:

    
    
      (defop testmail req
        (whitepage 
          (aform [pr (if (mem (arg _ "email") (keys (sus-applicants))) 
                         "yes" 
                         "no")]
            (single-input "email: " "email" 30 "check"))))

~~~
henning
Is the mem function doing a linear search?

~~~
pg
Yes; this isn't designed for efficiency.

------
mrtron
Since I haven't got an invitation and plane ticket yet - I look forward to the
podcasts. Any more info on them?

Edit: I apologize for making a joke that caused confusion. Invitations have
not gone out, they don't pay for your flight. I was just implying since I
won't be attending I would like to peruse the podcasts at my leisure and the
FAQ says more details will follow. I was looking for those details.

~~~
technoguyrob
Speaking of that. Do we have to buy our own plane ticket or will
transportation be refunded to a certain amount like with YC startups? I highly
doubt it's the latter but that'd be cool.

~~~
SwellJoe
Have you seen the videos of the previous Startup Schools? Hundreds of people
show up. I'm impressed that they provide breakfast!

------
dustineichler
this kinda annoys. couldn't remember old account passwd, not that my old
account had many (any) karma points but whatever.

i feel like startupschool factors heavily on school background anyways more so
than pts. just some critique with your morning coffee.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm certain Startup School does not factor school background very heavily. I
went to super crappy schools and never got an interesting degree, and was
accepted to both the first Startup School here in the valley, and the next
year to Y Combinator. pg and co. are not school snobs.

------
spencerfry
Is Startup School only for hackers or can others involved and interested in
startups apply too?

~~~
pg
This and other FAQs are answered at <http://startupschool.org/faq.html>

------
jasonlbaptiste
awesome. one of my first events in the area. looking forward to it. oh yeah,
if i joined with clickpass, im assuming the email associated is the one on my
clickpass?

------
tx
I think I used different email last time so I re-applied.

~~~
pg
Please don't do this. If you think you applied using an email address
different from the one in your profile, just change the one in your profile.

Can you send me an email telling me the email addrs on both your applications
so I can delete one?

